# One More Reason To Be Careful With Your Food



## solaryellow (Feb 27, 2012)

Superbugs.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...-antibiotics-in-animal-feed-creates-superbugs


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 27, 2012)

That's an eye opener. Thanks for the link to the info.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep...I heard about and started preaching this awhile ago. Everytime somebody wants to do it like Grandpa did, I try to talk them out of it for this exact reason..." Grandpa didn't have to deal with SuperBugs ". Then someone else tries to argue I am wrong! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  How much more info and research has to be done before this sinks in...More care must be taken than ever when we handle Meat...With the exception of Beef Steaks and Roasts that will be cooked Rare/Med Rare, There is no need to warm meat to room temp before Smoking or Roasting and if you Inject, on top of warming, you are just begging the Bacteria Gods to strike you down! Watch SmokerTemperature, IT and Time closely and use Cures where appropriate  Thanks for the great post...JJ


----------



## sprky (Feb 28, 2012)

WOW very interesting info there. I wounder if this info will change the USDA guide lines for pork back to the old temp.


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## solaryellow (Feb 28, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Yep...I heard about and started preaching this awhile ago. Everytime somebody wants to do it like Grandpa did, I try to talk them out of it for this exact reason..." Grandpa didn't have to deal with SuperBugs ". Then someone else tries to argue I am wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oddly enough, my first thought when I read that article was those who say "My grandpappy did it this way and it is good enough for me." Our food supply has changed dramatically in the past 60 years.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 28, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> _*Yep...I heard about and started preaching this awhile ago. Everytime somebody wants to do it like Grandpa did, I try to talk them out of it for this exact reason..." Grandpa didn't have to deal with SuperBugs ". Then someone else tries to argue I am wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I totally agree with Chef Jimmy J!  We can control what an animal eats through legislation, and we can also control what we eat through proper preparation; both are vital!  Support good legislation and practice good preparation!


----------

